# Ebook Reader, what to buy?



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi, I want to buy something to read ebooks with, but I also have some PDF files I want to read too. Any suggestions on what I could buy? I don't need anything fancy, just a light. Thanks.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You don't mention what this is for? A PDA? a PC?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I think you misunderstand.....or I do.

I want to read a book while I'm traveling or laying in bed. I need something that will read PDF files. Something like one of those little palm pilots, but of course I don't need anything that fancy.

Why would I need something to read PDF's on a PC? I have Acrobat for that.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Ebook reader is broad there are Ebook reading programs there are Ebook reading PC's There are Ebook readers for *.lit files there are Ebook readers for *.chm file and ebook readers for *.pdf files.

Now that you mention you want some sort of PDA that can open PDF's really ANY of them will work. If you like Pocket PC's you can look at HP, Dell, Siemens, and a few others. As far as Palm devices I don't know what devices are out there but I know no matter WHICH way you go Adobe makes a Acrobat Reader for PDF for both Pocket PC and Palm.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok. What is the difference between a Palm and a Poket PC?

So you are saying I get the device and then download the software from Adobe?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Pocket PC is a MS based PDA that has ActiveSync to connect the PDA to the PC.

Palm is a PalmOS based device that uses Hotsync to connect.

Both have appx same features -
touch screen, add in memory slots (either CF or SD or both depending on model) some models have bluetooth some have WiFi built in.

The main differences I notices is Pocket PC is able to run multiple applications simultaniously where the Palm you have to close out of one ot open another (unless you hack the palm). Also I have not seen a Palm that offers VGA resolution (some pocket PC's do)

As far as getting the software here is what you do.

1) Buy the device
2) then go to - http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_mobile.html
3) select the device you purchased and download it and install it on there.

I will note this on PocketPC's there are a few other PDA viewer programs (some I like more than Adobes version) so if you end up going PPC and NOT Palm let me know I can give you more links.

I use a PPC and I don't care for Palm but really you should go compare devices and fine out what best suits you as a PDA of any kind is really about what your comfortable with.


----------



## WMRawls (Nov 9, 2001)

My 2 cents worth.....for what its worth if your only going to be reading then a cheep palm will work. But if you want a more robust resourc ethe Pocket PC is the way to go. A pcoket pc is just what the name implies....a fully functioanl personal handheld computer....most now come with built in WIFI and can handle a multitude of Programs. I am on my 3rd one now, an Axim X50V and I love it. I hardly take my laptop with me when I travel now. I can check e-mail, pull up MS WORD, Excell and other documents, has several types of e-book readers available and in general is a great tool and toy.....I would never limit myself to just a PALM.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Thanks for this most informative advice. I will go out this weekend and compare. Just one more question. You can connect to the internet with a pocket pc (but not a palm?) and how does it do that if you are traveling? Do you need wireless accounts everywhere you go? Thanks.


----------



## WMRawls (Nov 9, 2001)

Well there are a lot of public wireless access points, Starbucks comes to mind and a a lot of other coffee shops and similar areas are installing them for free access. You see a lot of people toting in thier laptops, I use my Axim everywhere that a laptop can.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Also don't forget you can also have the PDA's you can pair with phones via bluetooth that have the data access plans as well


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I've purchased Bookwise Ebook reader. I Love it. It is exactly what I wanted. It holds a charge for 8 hours of reading and a constant back light so you don't need any other light. I can download articles from the internet and read them later as I hate reading stuff online. It doesn't read PDF files but if the permissions are there to copy then I can just copy into a word file. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

